# Auto to manual swap



## Greekwrestler (Feb 28, 2011)

I just bought a 1990 300zx 2+2 NA and im swapping out a bad auto trans for a manual one i pulled eveything(trans clutch flywheel clutch master/slave ect.) out of a doner car im having some trouble getting the new trans into place it seems to be lining up right but the trans gets about an inch-half inch to be flush and wont go any farther any tips or tricks to getting it to be flush so i can bolt it up? 

thanks!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Greekwrestler said:


> I just bought a 1990 300zx 2+2 NA and im swapping out a bad auto trans for a manual one i pulled eveything(trans clutch flywheel clutch master/slave ect.) out of a doner car im having some trouble getting the new trans into place it seems to be lining up right but the trans gets about an inch-half inch to be flush and wont go any farther any tips or tricks to getting it to be flush so i can bolt it up?
> 
> thanks!


All I can say is wiggle it. Did you also convert/ swap the ECU to manual?


----------



## Greekwrestler (Feb 28, 2011)

I havent swapped it yet but i have it. i have a doner car so im pulling everything out of that one, the clutch was new in it but the body is shot or id have bought the one thats already manual lol i talked to a tech and he said they can be real stuborn even on a lift so workin on jack stands makes them moreso. doing minor stuff on it tomorow take another stab at it on wednesday when i have the time can you tell me or show me which computer is the trans comp? i know where it is but theres 3 or 4 modules in there?


----------



## riofebdinan12 (Mar 1, 2011)

i have a doner car so im pulling everything out of that one, the clutch was new in it but the body is shot or id have bought the one thats already manual lol i talked to a tech and he said they can be real stuborn even on a lift so workin on jack stands makes them moreso.


----------

